# Touching pic :)



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Sorry if posting in wrong forum, but this is such a great pic I found on fb tonight:


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

LOL I just got done "liking" this on your FB post!!!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

What a great picture! ....it says a thousand words....


----------



## cta (May 24, 2011)

oh wow. thank you for sharing this, it's an amazing picture.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

love this pic


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

I love it too. I looks to me like what Rocket will grow up to look like. 

Best wishes to the young person in the hospital, too. ♥


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Thank you for sharing!!:wub: You just put a tear in my eye (I'm 6'1" and 220lbs that doesn't happen to often)


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

If I'm ever in a hospital bed, I sure hope they let my GSD come heal me. Very sweet.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Veronica said:


> If I'm ever in a hospital bed, I sure hope they let my GSD come heal me. Very sweet.


Me, too!!!! Looks like the green thing might be a dog bed. There wouldn't be anything better to me to give me inspiration and hope than my dog there with me. I'm really happy for this child that this hospital/care center/whatever it is allows this.!


----------

